
Molecular Choreography of Acute Exercise - bookofjoe
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32470399/
======
bookofjoe
>A Single Session of Exercise Alters 9,815 Molecules in Our Blood

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/10/well/move/a-single-
sessio...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/10/well/move/a-single-session-of-
exercise-alters-9815-molecules-in-our-blood.html)

